# How Much!!!!



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Is this a record h34r: I would be happy if I got Â£160 for mine :lol:

Finished E-Bay auction

Mine










Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Think of it like Faberge!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mac owes me money


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Quite frightening  ,but also an anonomous auction,i don`t like them and i dont bid on them if there are any largish sums involved.

Still its a beautiful day.

Regards,

Russ


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Seems like a rip off to me, your into swiss chrono prices there


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Mac owes me money


 :tease: :lol:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

still have mine got for my 18th many years ago,think it cost about Â£30.00,i am now 50,still going strong.










bowie


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice watch and must be good quality but I would not pay that sort of money for it.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd love one and I'd spend that money if I had it spare. Especially if it was the white dialled version like Russ's.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

These are going up in value all the time.... this auction does not suprise me at all. (eyes the black & white pair in the watchbox..... they shiver and hide)


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> These are going up in value all the time.... this auction does not suprise me at all. (eyes the black & white pair in the watchbox..... they shiver and hide)


If you do ever decide to, you know, *hushed voice* let them go then PM me...


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

There is another on ebay at the moment. Currently at Â£262

5 hours to go. :blink:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Heres another, LOOK HERE

What am i missing :blink: these have always been Â£150 to Â£175 for a decent example h34r: or were untill the last few months :lol:

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Heres another, LOOK HERE
> 
> What am i missing :blink: these have always been Â£150 to Â£175 for a decent example h34r: or were untill the last few months :lol:
> 
> Mike


I`m so glad a certain very nice moderator sold me his before the prices went totally mad 

If this continues in a few months I might have to consider posting in the Trades/Swaps Forum for a Sub


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Heres another, LOOK HERE
> ...


Â£357 eh?

Well I don't mind admitting that I paid Â£330 for my example from 1960/1 which included a major repair to the winding clutch...and even now its away having further work being done to it i.e. restoring the handset back to its original finish (I hope!)

At the end of the day _'You pays your money and takes your choice' _ - It's what I wanted, so I paid the price and worth every penny IMHO - simple!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > MIKE said:
> ...


That's exactly how people should do it, buy what you like for the price you can afford and look after what you bought  I love that dial btw. Amazing looker! I've been so tempted by vintage chronos of this style (swiss, russian, what ever) but for now I haven't found one I liked for a price I could afford.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Â£357 eh?
> 
> Well I don't mind admitting that I paid Â£330 for my example from 1960/1


 

I'm not knocking it or anyone paying these prices, I have one myself  It's just since, I have been at this "WIS lark" I don't think I have seen (noticed) such an increase in the value of a watch type that was basically an affordable watch not so long ago. (I know Rolex and Omega and the like have gone up but not from such a low starting point) I guess the other that comes to mind are the good Seiko 6105 divers.

That's a nice example Stuart, with the white dial, a lot less common and a lot older than the E-bay examples shown as said a watch is worth what some one will pay and is happy with and that they enjoy it, that's all that matters


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Mike.

I think my example should have had gold coloured hand-set but possibly due to corrosion then the main hands had been painted black and sub-dials red.

Like this:










So hopefully Steve can work hi magic and bring it back to its former glory. There seems to be lots of dial variance for these...










Mine was originally sold here by Xantiagib and I kicked myself at the time for not buying it but Miles finally succumbed to my less than subtle hints and let me take it off him! 

The Proplof is probably THE watch where prices have gone through the roof over the past 5-years or so. Now if I sit tight maybe one day this might be worth at least Â£331! :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stu, Yours is easily the nicest Strela i've seen. I love the while dial. I've never actually been that big a fan of the black dials for some reason.

It will be perfect if Steve manages to sort the hands for you.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> Stu, Yours is easily the nicest Strela i've seen. I love the while dial. I've never actually been that big a fan of the black dials for some reason.
> 
> It will be perfect if Steve manages to sort the hands for you.


Thanks Rob - I get it back from Leicester Monday or Tuesday :clap: - I'll post some new pics when I do.

Hopefully you'll get to see it in the steel one day soon :yes: ...and I might even let you touch the SD if you behave!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> ...and I might even let you touch the SD


 i'll feel honoured



Stuart Davies said:


> if you behave!


I can't promise anything :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > Stu, Yours is easily the nicest Strela i've seen. I love the while dial. I've never actually been that big a fan of the black dials for some reason.
> ...


_Hmmm_, I wonder if I could nip over to Wanlip & distract Steve, it is a rather nice watch :wink2: :lol:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Glad to hear you're looking after it Stuart and she's getting the work she needed...

Though I still today have not seen another like it - ie. that dial with the sekondA on it.... (The last A is larger for some reason)


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Xantiagib - got her back today and Steve has done a mighty fine job of it too! :yes:

Before










and

After


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's come out nice - very nice. :yes:

As already said, I'm not a chrono fan, my only one is a quartz Sekonda, most chronos are too fussy dial wise for me - but I could be "besuaded" to wear one of those two sub Sekonda Strelas :yes:


----------

